# Someone says: "pick your top 10 things from MAC and ill buy them."



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 24, 2008)

What do you pick??


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 24, 2008)

they'll more than likely all be brushes.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 24, 2008)

This is hard because it excludes LE stuff so I'd choose:
nocturnelle eyeshadow
vanilla eyeshadow
mulch eyeshadow
underage lipglass
well dressed blush
breath of plum blush
wedge eyeshadow
blacktrack
subculture lipliner
trace gold blush


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll go with all the brushes too....That is what hurts my walllet the most


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 24, 2008)

Hmmmm.....I would pick a lot of things from the regular MAC line since I normally just get LE stuff.  Too many LE collections leave little time or money to get stuff from MAC's regular line.

I would ask for:

1. 134 brush
2. 150 brush
3. 189 brush
4. Another 187 brush (because you can never have enough of those)
5. MAC train case (I would never buy this myself)
6. A full 15 pan palette (I am going to count that as one!)
7. blackground paint pot
8. modesty creamsheen
9. delft paint pot
10. blush palette


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh yeah...^^^ 9 brushes and a Traincase


----------



## Debbie_57 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ok -since my Mac addiction started early Spring (It's going to be hard to list 10 because of the brushes) so here goes:

182 kabuki 
187
239
217  Ok that's 4 (luv those brushes-so soft)-sooooooo hard to choose!!

Mineralized skinfinish in medium
Baby Sparks dazzleglass (luv them all but since I have to limit)
feline 
bare study paint pot
Fix +
Blush in stark naked


----------



## statusmode (Dec 24, 2008)

MAC train case
MAC belt
188 brush
another 187 brush
129 brush monogram edition
109 brush
134 brush
138 brush
222 brush
242 brush...

I think the person offering to pay would change their mind after seeing the total sum lol


----------



## statusmode (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_What do you pick??_

 

We want to know what you would pick, also!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 24, 2008)

224 brush
217 brush
129 brush
109 brush
213 brush
Gold Mode Pigment
Fascinating Khol Liner
Dazzlelash Mascara
Material Gold Metal-X Shadow
Reflects Very Pink Glitter Pigment


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 24, 2008)

It Depends.. Brushes espeically face brushes can be very expensive.. Unless it was my husband i wouldnt want anyone spending that kind of money on me.

I would choose 2 eye brushes 1 face brush and the rest would be blushes/eyeshadows/lippies.


----------



## GreekChick (Dec 24, 2008)

I see this question as in someone coming in and wanting the top 10 products everyone should own IMO.
Here they are:

1) Blot Powder
2) 187 brush
3) 182 brush
4) Club eyeshadow
5) Carbon eyeshadow
6) Ricepaper eyeshadow
7) Penultimate eyeliner
8) Any paint.
9) Stripdown lipliner. 
10) A Viva Glam lipstick. There is a color for everyone and all the proceeds   go to a great cause.


----------



## sweeteternity (Dec 24, 2008)

Ahh this reminds me of the dreams I've had in the past where I get free reign at MAC counters to have whatever I want - I always wake up pleased! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd say:

1. 187 brush (I haven't been willing to shell out $50 for one item)
2. 182 brush (same reason as above)
3. 129 brush (I only have the SE)
4. 231 brush
5. 242 brush
6. 272 brush
7. 224 brush
8. Another 217 brush
9. Violet pigment (need a full size, sample is almost gone!)
10. Traincase 

So I sure hope they'd be happy spending...CDN$575.50, lol.


----------



## rt66chix (Dec 24, 2008)

Hopefully this very nice person would let me go to the pro store:
1) Airbrush machine
2) Airbrush gun
4) 8 shades of airbrush makeup





 heavenly


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 24, 2008)

5 brushes, 5 pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'd go for Pro Pigments since they're harder for me to acquire.  More than likely the redder shades like Burnt Burgundy, Basic Red, Heritage Rouge, and probably Black Black and White.  

And 109, 134, 224, a full size 219, and the mini buffer brush.


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 24, 2008)

Sooo hard... but I think I'd choose the following:

1. Another 187 brush
2. 138 brush
3. 129 brush
4. 222 brush
5. Vanilla eyeshadow
6. Copperplate eyeshadow
7. Indianwood paintpot
8. Long Stem Rose slimshine
9. Prunella eye kohl
10. Bottle of hyper real foundation


----------



## nunu (Dec 24, 2008)

1. Feline kohl power
2. 213
3. Studio tech foundation
4. Tendertones
5. Blot powder pressed
6. So ceylon msf
7. 217
8. Engagging mes 
9. 116/129 brush
10. Sculpt and Shape Duo


----------



## amber_j (Dec 24, 2008)

I'd probably try and pick things I'd never spend that amount of money on (e.g. a traincase or the wipes).

1) Traincase
2-6) 5 brushes
7) Brush belt
8) Moisturelush
9) Pack of 100 wipes
10) Filled 15 pan palette (like coachkitten I'm counting this as one thing!)


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *statusmode* 

 
_We want to know what you would pick, also! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This was actually one of my Christmas presents this year- I had already made my decision but wanted to see what everyone else would chose-- and these are really good lists!!!!

I picked:

*168 brush
*217 brush
*Pentulimate Liner
*Studio Fix Fluid in NC30
*Prep + Prime Face
*Gentle Mineralize Blush
*Nylon Eyeshadow
*Chrome Yellow Eyeshadow
*Lovelor Lipstick
*Creme D' Nude Lipstick

... I wanted to pick all brushes, I really did... lol, but since this was actually HAPPENING, I couldnt bring myself to do so- plus I wanted to get a super wide range of stuff... I actually took the 187 ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ) off my list... I felt horrible asking for someone to buy me a friggin $eleventy-billion brush. LOL


----------



## COBI (Dec 24, 2008)

I read it the same way as GreekChic: they are going to buy them for themselves versus me and want to know what I recommend.

EDIT: I guess I did misunderstand, it was to be bought for me.

I honestly don't know because (please don't hate me), I buy what I want and I wouldn't ask anyone to buy me something that I wouldn't spend my own money on (i.e. the traincase.)

Nice Christmas gift!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 24, 2008)

^ I buy what I want to, I didnt ask anyone to buy me anything. LOL. It was a christmas gift.....


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm going with what I'd like to add to my collection right now. But I do agree getting all brushes would be awesome since they cost big $$.

1. A set of really hot, lux false lashes
2. Something from Dame Edna (so cute)
3. A really good Khol e/l pencil that won't budge for my waterline
4. Studio Fix Fluid (like to try them)
5. Studio Moisture Cream
6. A Chromaline 
7. Mineralized Skinfinish natural
8. Monogram mystery, pressed powder, lipstick or l/g (not a big fan of the design but it's worth a look)
9. Monogram blush brush 
10. Monogram eye brush


----------



## sum (Dec 24, 2008)

I would tell them to give me [n] amounts of money, and I will get it on my own..LOL

Despite the things I owned already, I would like to have...
1. 187 Brush
2. 181 Small Buffer Brush
3. 209/210 (one of the eyeliner brush)
4. 239 Brush
5. 174 Brush
6. Mineralize skinfinish medium deep/ medium dark
7. Mixing Medium(s)
8. Grape Pigment 
9. Steel Blue/ Naval Blue Pigment
10. One of the skin care product (I heard there are several pretty good items, but can't remember at this moment)


----------



## MakeUpGeek (Dec 24, 2008)

Wowza - tough to pinpoint 10 things, but yeah brushes are a must imo.

1) 217
2) 227 - god how I love this brush when I'm rushing!!
3) 181 
4) 239
5) 188
6) Bare study paint pot
7) sketch eyeshadow
8) blanc type eyeshadow
9) MSF MSF MSF!!! 
10) Creme d'nude lipstick


----------



## jdechant (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_This was actually one of my Christmas presents this year- I had already made my decision but wanted to see what everyone else would chose-- and these are really good lists!!!!

I picked:

*168 brush
*217 brush
*Pentulimate Liner
*Studio Fix Fluid in NC30
*Prep + Prime Face
*Gentle Mineralize Blush
*Nylon Eyeshadow
*Chrome Yellow Eyeshadow
*Lovelor Lipstick
*Creme D' Nude Lipstick

... I wanted to pick all brushes, I really did... lol, but since this was actually HAPPENING, I couldnt bring myself to do so- plus I wanted to get a super wide range of stuff... I actually took the 187 ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ) off my list... I felt horrible asking for someone to buy me a friggin $eleventy-billion brush. LOL_

 






 WOW...you are soo lucky!!! That is a great xmas present...topped off with what you are already getting from MAC (for xmas) you are one lucky girl!!!  We want pics of your xmas hauling..HAHAHAHAHA..


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 24, 2008)

^^^ I agree....Lucky Girl....and gosh it's only a what if thread....Can people not dream...

If someone told me to just go in the store and pick ten things...and no you didn't ask...my list would be ginormous and wonderful ....traincase and a Handful of brushes....Thanks Christmas Fairy Lady/Guy!!


----------



## HeatherAnn (Dec 24, 2008)

oooh fun!

187 Brush
222 Brush
Rubenesque p/p
fresco rose p/p
Sandy B l/s
woodwinked e/s
shroom e/s
Sketch e/s 
mulch e/s
naked pigment


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 24, 2008)

1. 217 Brush
2. 275 Brush (I only have the SE, but I would LOVE to have the full size!)
3. Naked Lunch Eyeshadow
4. Sketch Eyeshadow
5. Nocturnelle Eyeshadow
6. ANY MSF that works!
7. Prrr Lipglass
8. Nymphette Lipglass
9. Viva Glam V Lipglass (for a good cause!)
10. Eden Rocks Lipstick

Top Ten Things I Would Want! (I'm dreaming...)
1. Ruby Woo or Mac Red Lipstick
2. 187 Brush
3. Bare Study Paint Pot
4. Blackground Paint Pot
5. Viva Glam 1 Lipstick (guess I'm on a red kick)
6. 219 Brush
7. 168 Brush
8. 224 Brush
9. Brush Cleaner! (I still don't have this yet for some reason.. hahaha)
10. C-Thru Lipglass


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 24, 2008)

in any order:

1) Studio Tech (cuz Tish made me remember how bomb it is)
2) Pro set powder - soft yellow
3) Vanilla p/g 
4) Select Sheer/Pressed
5) Sock Hop l/g
6) The traincase (but not the new icky one)
7) Dollymix (i wanna try it!!)
8) Cleanse off oil
9- 10) Gift cards for future collections???


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Dec 24, 2008)

I have two lists.

List #1: Permanent and Pro products

1. Luna CCB
2. Spring Bean lustreglass
3. Russian Red l/g
4. Pink Poodle l/g
5. Girl About Town l/s
6. Sin l/s
7. Violetta l/s
8. Pure White chromaline
9. Minted eye kohl
10. Bio-Green e/s

List #2: LE and Dc'd products

1. Tokyo Rose cheek jelly
2. Creme de Menthe e/s
3. Prose & Fancy e/s
4. Pandamonium e/s quad
5. Queen's Sin l/s
6. Martooni l/s
7. Blueberry Fizz l/s
8. Red Romp l/g
9. Gitane l/g
10. Jampacked l/g


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 25, 2008)

mmmm these lists are sooo yummy girls!!!

I forgot about dollymix! DAMN!!! hahaha.. i should have asked for that- but i wanted a mineralized blush BAD

actually-- my cousin's friend and i have been friends for a loooooooooong time, and after he found out i got my financial aid revoked, he told me that he watend my top 10 from mac... and i was like.. why? and he was like "dickson- im a multi millionare.. i want to buy it fo you for christmas... and i want you to come this summer and do makeup for my girls"... he owns a modeling agency and seriously makes much bucks.. i kept refusing but he kept insisting and i thoug-- why not... why dont i deserve something like this??????????? So.... i did... and he told me the only thing he wants in return is apic of me wearing my make and smileing from inside out. He told me he deals with so many moms who are total sluts and come to him for hopes of jobs to become a model just so they can get MEN,.... they over to have sex with him and everyhing--- he said im a good girl who does everything she can for her son and he has so much money that he'd love to do something for someone who deserves it..

i guess my hard work paid off in some way..

im sending major prayers for this guy--hes a great friend and great man and totally made my week!!!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 25, 2008)

OK, if I could have anything I'd pick:

1.  Another 187 brush
2.  A train case
3.  A full 15-pan palette (I like that idea, coachkitten - clever!!)
4.  210 brush
5.  266 brush
6.  129 brush
7.  181 brush
8.  Rich Purple Chromaline
9.  Rose Gold Pigment
10.  Copper Pigment


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 25, 2008)

such a fun thread! where guys think about their top 10 girls they want to get with, we jut have our sweet innocent thoughts of makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heehee


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_... I wanted to pick all brushes, I really did... lol, but since this was actually HAPPENING, I couldnt bring myself to do so- plus I wanted to get a super wide range of stuff... I actually took the 187 ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ) off my list... I felt horrible asking for someone to buy me a friggin $eleventy-billion brush. LOL_

 
LOL... off topic, has someone been watching "Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends"?


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dr_Girlfriend* 

 
_LOL... off topic, has someone been watching "Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends"?_

 
hahaha im not gonna lie- i have no idea what you're talking about.. is that a tv show or something??


----------



## amber_j (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_i kept refusing but he kept insisting and i thoug-- why not... *why dont i deserve something like this*???????????_

 
Damn straight! Enjoy your well-earned present.


----------



## radarlove (Dec 26, 2008)

Fun thread!

239 brush
219 brush
222 brush
227 brush
Rubenesque paint pot
Painterly paint pot
Love Nectar l/g
Satin Taupe e/s
Vanilla e/s
15 pan palette


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 26, 2008)

^^yeah im about for SURe going to get a 15 pan pro pallet... Im actually going to order that for myself today.. HAHA


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 26, 2008)

actually nvm theyre closed. damn.


----------



## slick (Dec 26, 2008)

great choices by the OP!  yeah, i would've picked all brushes....maybe thrown in a foundation and some primer =)


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 26, 2008)

^mmm yeah i def had to get some primer! Ive been dieing for some prep + prime!


----------



## radarlove (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *radarlove* 

 
_Fun thread!

239 brush
219 brush
222 brush
227 brush
Rubenesque paint pot
Painterly paint pot
Love Nectar l/g
Satin Taupe e/s
Vanilla e/s
15 pan palette_

 
I just went shopping and can cross off the 239, 222, 219 and Painterly....Christmas gift from my mom! Thanks mummy <3


----------



## animacani (Dec 27, 2008)

217 brush
116 brush
dollymix blush
format blush 
Melba blush <3
impropper copper ccb <3
love nectar l/g
bronze e/s
solar white e/s 
cranberry e/s


----------



## COBI (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_^ I buy what I want to, I didnt ask anyone to buy me anything. LOL. It was a christmas gift....._

 
I guess I meant to say, there's nothing left on the list for me to ask for.


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 27, 2008)

1. Pink Opal pigment
2. Bare Study paint pot
3. Empty 15 pan palette
4. Nocturnelle eyeshadow
5. Hush CCB
6. 109 brush
7. Blackground paint pot
8. Stilife paint
9. Copperplate eyeshadow
10. Fleur power blush

Those are the top 10 perm items currently readily available that I would ask for. They are what I would most want and use. There is no way in hell I'd ever ask for a MAC traincase or count a full palette as one item (though, I could totally make a list of fifteen shadows I'd like to have from the perm line).


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_hahaha im not gonna lie- i have no idea what you're talking about.. is that a tv show or something??_

 

LOL yeah it's a really cute cartoon on Cartoon Network.  The whole premise is that when a child thinks up an imaginary friend, they become tangible and actually exist and are interacting with the world.  Madame Foster has a soft spot for imaginary friends and created a foster home for friends that their child has outgrown.  Yeah.. I'm a dork... what ya gonna do about it


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 28, 2008)

My list:

1. Eye brush set
2. Basic brush set
3. Satin Taupe (love this e/s!)
4. 224 brush Monogram edition
5. Moisturelush cream
6. Medium /Natural And Shimmer MSF duo
7. Subculture l/p
8. Ultra-Elegant slimshine
9. Monodramatic l/g (Monogram coll.)
10. 15-pan palette


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dr_Girlfriend* 

 
_LOL yeah it's a really cute cartoon on Cartoon Network.  The whole premise is that when a child thinks up an imaginary friend, they become tangible and actually exist and are interacting with the world.  Madame Foster has a soft spot for imaginary friends and created a foster home for friends that their child has outgrown.  Yeah.. I'm a dork... what ya gonna do about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're not a dork cuz I know that cartoon show too! My kids were stuck on this cartoon for a while and I used to watch it with them when I had time to....Are they still showing it on Cartoon Network? I love Eduardo, the big purple furry monster!!!


----------



## javachip (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 

 
_My list:

1. Eye brush set
2. Basic brush set
3. Satin Taupe (love this e/s!)
4. 224 brush Monogram edition
5. Moisturelush cream
6. Medium /Natural And Shimmer MSF duo
7. Subculture l/p
8. Ultra-Elegant slimshine
9. Monodramatic l/g (Monogram coll.)
10. 15-pan palette_

 
haha, do the sets count as "one"? i like that


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *javachip* 

 
_haha, do the sets count as "one"? i like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Of course!


----------



## cocomia (Dec 28, 2008)

I just started collecting but here's my take:

1. Studio Fix Foundation
2. Studio Fix Concealer (or the one in the pot)
3. Rich N Ripe Lipglass (LE)
4. Plum Foolery blush
5. Breath of Plum blush
6. Melba blush
7. 187 brush (I'm also thinking of getting the full size one since mine is from Adoring Carmine)
_(and the following are the things I don't have)_
8. Blot Powder
9. 182 Kabuki brush
10. Blacktrack Fluidline


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 28, 2008)

Fun thread.

I'm planning a MAC assault next week so this is what I'll more than likely pick up when I go to the PRO store.

1. Tempting e/s
2. Bronze e/s
3. Chrome Yellow e/s
4. Azalea blush
5. 15 palette pan x 3
6. Honeylove l/s
7. Plum Du Bois blush
8. Fix + 
9. Romp e/s
10. All that glitters e/s


----------



## Exotica (Dec 29, 2008)

1. flashmode lustreglass
2. bountiful plushglass
3. 187 brush
4. empty blush palette
5. 182 buffer brush
6. underage lipglass
7. 217 blending brush
8. 210 or 209 brush
9. 109 conture brush
10. 129 blush brush


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 29, 2008)

LOL.. 10 is a great number!
1. Dame Edna collection
2. HK collection
3. BBR collection
4. Cremesheen collection
just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My real list would be:
1. 109 brush
2. 239 brush
3. 239 brush again
4. empty 15 pan palette
5. Adoring Carmine Rose Lips
6. Pink Pearl pigment
7. Steel Blue pigment
8. 181 brush
9. 116 brush
10. Family Silver MES


----------



## Brittni (Dec 29, 2008)

So I know this is awful and not that fun, but I'd pick the top 10 most expensive items and then exchange for a bunch of cheaper stuff LOL I am evil...


----------



## Zantedge (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_So I know this is awful and not that fun, but I'd pick the top 10 most expensive items and then exchange for a bunch of cheaper stuff LOL I am evil..._

 
I'd like 10 MAC traincases please! lol

My list would be:

1. 109 brush
2. 222 brush
3. 188 brush
4. Viva Glam V lipglass
5. Blot Powder
6. Painterly Paint Pot
7. Copperplate eyeshadow
8. Shade fluidline
9. Luminary lustreglass (it's all I've been using lately, mine's almost empty...)
10. Luna (or Pearl) CCB


----------



## lawrawr (Dec 29, 2008)

Haha I'd also have to say I'd go with brushes.
And maybe a pigment or two!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Dec 29, 2008)

Ooh so hard to chose!

1. #239 Brush
2. #217 Brush
3. #187 Brush
4. Vanilla Pigment
5. Woodwinked e/s
6. Satin Taupe e/s
7. VGI l/s
8. Foolish Me blush
9. Select concealer
10. Hug Me l/s

excluding all the LE stuff that I love...which makes up a whole lot of my collection


----------



## heycheri (Dec 29, 2008)

I would say that I'm set in the brushes department, lol. I have pretty much all of the brushes from MAC, but there ARE a few items from the colors that I don't have yet and have really been eyeing!

1. Viva Glam V Lipstick
2. Vanilla Pigment or Naked Pigment (For Highlighting purposes!)
3. Persuasive Mineral Eye Shadow Trio
4. Outspoken Mineral Eye Shadow Trio
5. Sculpt Powder in Sculpt or Bone Beige (Not sure what goes better with NW20 - NC25 skin!)
6. Accentuate Highlighter
7. 188 Brush (I have the 187, but I wanna' see what the 188 does!)
8. Uncommon Blushcreme (I heard it's great for NW20!)
9. 138 Tapered Face Brush (Just seems like a brush no one really has, and I'd like to try it!)
10. Stark Naked Blush (I've heard great things)


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 29, 2008)

Im still confuzzled by this question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is it top ten things we love from MAC?
Or top ten things we have on our list to buy from MAC?


----------



## couturesista (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Im still confuzzled by this question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Is it top ten things we love from MAC?
Or top ten things we have on our list to buy from MAC?_

 
Top 10 things she should get from a guy who thinks she's nice and pretty. He offered this to her for christmas.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Just wanted to say that- yay! My MAC is going to be here tomorrow! I just tracked it... and im sooo pumped!!! but continue on--great lists im LOVING THEM!


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_*Just wanted to say that- yay! My MAC is going to be here tomorrow! I just tracked it... and im sooo pumped!!! but continue on--great lists im LOVING THEM! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good for you girl, thats fantastic! Im so happy for you!
Thats a great gift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was thinking of a list of the top ten things I want, but I have everything I want (Im not even kidding haha!)
Brushes would be on my list though, I think theres two or three Im lusting after.. and the three coming with BBR.

129
another 109
another 187
188
272
All Three brushes from BBR.
Umm... an airbrush machine? haha
Some more pro CCB's
The real 168, I only have the SE.
A set of like 5 or 6 of the face and body foundation in different colors, because I need it for freelancing.


----------



## Swirlgirl (Dec 29, 2008)

Okay - so these are 10 things I would add to my current collection - not my 10 staple items or things I think should be in everyone's collection.

129 Monogram SE Brush
224 Monogram SE Brush
Bare Study Paint Pot
Plum Dressing e/s
Graphology e/s
Shade Fluidline
Desire l/s
Ruby Woo l/s
Fuchsia Pigment
MSFN - Medium


----------



## Rancas (Dec 29, 2008)

This is fun. Here are my top 10-

Nuance Mineralize blush
So Ceylon MSF
Bare Study Paint Pot
Greenstroke Paint Pot
Shimma Paint (if you can find it, HG status)
Penultimate liner
Sweet Sienna p/g (HG)
Pink Bronze p/g
Jardin Aires p/g
Delish l/s (with Spice liner & Love Nectar lustreglass which is my absolute favorite lip combo of the moment)

I think of brushes separately from color so for me-
222
242
239
231
219
187


----------



## Sabrunka (Dec 29, 2008)

Hmmm...

Gorgeous Gold E/S
Shroom E/S
Angled Eyeliner Brush
Lithograph or Blacktrack F/L
Enchantress L/G
2N L/S
Angel L/S
Sock Hop L/G
Painterly P/P
Parrot E/S

Hard to pick!

Wait did I misread the question?  Is it stuff they would buy for US or stuff that they would buy for themselves because we recommend them as top 10?? I own my whole list, I just recommend for others to buy! lol


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Wait did I misread the question?  Is it stuff they would buy for US or stuff that they would buy for themselves because we recommend them as top 10?? I own my whole list, I just recommend for others to buy! lol_

 
Hmm I'm confused lol i did the same as you


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 29, 2008)

Melisssa you're going to  L O V E the 217! its seriously a great brush.
I haven't found another company that makes one even half as good.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

^^ I agree...Just bought me 2 more at the CCO on Saturday!


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 30, 2008)

I am going to go with the top ten things on my "to buy when I can't talk myself out of shopping any longer" list:

1)  Gold Deposit MSF (I know this will make me look like a damn Oompha Loompha ... bit it is soooo pretty in the pan!)
2)  Contrast e/s
3)  Dazzlelight e/s
4)  Russian Red l/s
5)  Russian Red l/g
6)  Show Orchid l/s
7)  Inter-view mineralize e/s trio
8)  Fresco Rose p/p
9)  Plumage e/s
10)  227 brush

And yes, Melissa, from one hard working mama to another ... you definitely deserve this gift!  Have fun with your goodies ... and we better get a haul post!


----------



## haleylovesMAC (Dec 30, 2008)

Hmm... This is a difficult one. These are in no particular order.

1. Crystal Eyeshadow - My favorite eyeshadow ever. I use it everyday. 
2. Angel Lipstick - So pretty.
3. Fafi quad 1 - I frequent this one a LOT.
4. Lollipop Loving Lipstick - This one looks amazing with my vampire pale skin.
5. Cork Eyeshadow - Good crease color for me.
6. Blot Powder in Light - Yet again, vampire pale skin tone.
7. Mineralize Sheersheen Loose Powder in Lucent - I use this as my main blush.
8. Russian Red Lipstick - For when I want to look edgy.
9. Lipglass in Sock Hop - Nice corally color for me.
10. Typography Eyeshadow - I want is SOOOO bad.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Melisssa you're going to L O V E the 217! its seriously a great brush.
I haven't found another company that makes one even half as good._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I agree...Just bought me 2 more at the CCO on Saturday!_

 

oooo im so excited!!! I have the 224 but sometimes it just seems to big for my crease.... but the 217 looks like its denser/smaller..!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelBunny* 

 
_And yes, Melissa, from one hard working mama to another ... you definitely deserve this gift! Have fun with your goodies ... and we better get a haul post!_

 
Aw thankssssssss!!And trust me you guys definetly will!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 30, 2008)

217s are addictive. You get one, and then realise how useful it is, and "need" more... I'm up to four, yo.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_217s are addictive. You get one, and then realise how useful it is, and "need" more... I'm up to four, yo._

 

YOU ARE WHO GOT ME SAYING THAT!!!!!!!! I couldnt figure out where I got it from.. but it has to be you- because ive been saying "yo" afte everything lately!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_YOU ARE WHO GOT ME SAYING THAT!!!!!!!! I couldnt figure out where I got it from.. but it has to be you- because ive been saying "yo" afte everything lately!!_

 
Ahahahaha!!


----------



## beautymarkd (Jan 1, 2009)

Speaking of the 187, the only reason why I have one is because my mom had bought it many years ago! I must had been about 12 or so.  I'm 23 now, and the brush is STILL in mint condition! Let's just say I took it from my mom because I adored it so much!


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 1, 2009)

aargghh.. pretty hard..

1. #109
2. #182
3. Mineralized Skinfinish Natural
4. Sunbasque Blush
5. Underage l/g
6. Love Nectar l/g
7. Myth l/s
8. Blot Pressed
9. Hepcat e/s
10. Sketch e/s


----------



## Tinnsla (Jan 1, 2009)

This was so hard...mainly because it makes me want to go to MAC and buy these things right now... 
My list is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. 168 brush
2. 222 brush
3. 263 brush
4. Brush roll
5. Sculpt and Shape duo
6. Bare Slimshine
7. Underage l/g
8. Sketch e/s
9. Warm Eyes holiday pallet
10. Penultimate eye liner

Ohh if only i had some money to spend...


----------



## a_star (Jan 5, 2009)

I would pick:

1) 217 brush
2) 187 brush
3) 239 brush
4) Siss lipstick
5) MSF (any one will do)
6) Blot Powder
7) C-Thru liglass
8) Vanilla Pigment
9) Texture e/s
10) Sushi Flower e/s

But if i can pick more the list will go on forever.


----------

